# Rant on Yahoo Answers...



## shayy (Feb 1, 2011)

I know what you guys are thinking... Yahoo answers? You're really upset over something like THAT?

Why yes, yes I am..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just feel like when some one asks a question, I will do my best to answer it how I feel is right. I will give all the information I have, and try to make things easier for that person. So when some one else comes along and says "Don't listen to that retard above me, you don't do this, you do this.." It makes me slightly annoyed. I gave my answer, and it was very helpful thank you very much! Now add to it, or dont, but there is no, NO need to belittle what I have to say just because you feel like one tiny speck of information was more important than what I said. Well eff you too.

Whew, glad to get that off my chest. Was it lame? Probably. But I needed to say it, so there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Feb 1, 2011)

We're only human, and while most of the time we can brush things off once in awhile something can get to us. Anonymous internet a-holes spend their time finding ways to get to you.


----------



## katana (Feb 1, 2011)

What people may type from behind their computer screen, generally doesn't get to me. My fiancÃ© however sometimes feels like you do. Let it go, some people have no life whatsoever.


----------



## lolaB (Feb 1, 2011)

Common fact: Yahoo Answers is bursting at the seams with idiocy.


----------



## shayy (Feb 1, 2011)

True that girls, I just needed to vent for a sec, but I look at it now and just laugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think my biggest thing was i didn't want that person to make the asker think I was trying to pull one over on them, cause I love love love to help in anyway I can. But yeah, thanks for reading and commenting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the people here 100 times more than any other website for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Common fact: Yahoo Answers is bursting at the seams with idiocy.



Amen to that sistah!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, most of the people on YA just type anything to get more "answers" or points or whatever.  They don't really care about helping the asker.  Half the time they just say something mean or completely irrelevant.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm known for having a "lets agree to disagree" attitude during an argument or debate and boy does that get people angry. Most of those people on the net are random whackjobs, and a bunch of others are people who seem to think that whatever they believe provides the standard of what is supposed to happen on this Earth!


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 4, 2011)

No, it's not lame. It annoys the crap out of me too. It's nice to actually find some legitimate answers.


----------

